# The beginning.....



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guy/girls,

Just wanted to show you my set-up, as I've been working on it for nearly a year now.

In the near future I would like to finish the grinder modification with a new portafilter holder

Aso tamper mat(already ordered) and some shelves above the table.

I'm also looking for new baskets as feel limited by the standard ones, suggestions? (thinking about 18gr VST)

Pic's:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tidy coffee station. 18grm VST is a good place to start. Go for ridgeless - much easier to remove.


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you, i like it organised and cableless...

Im doubting between an VST or IMS ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice, , and the lack of visible cables makes it all look so much neater.

Id be thinking about doing away with that massive hopper. Im no expert, but i think the collapsible lens hood is a good alternative as it allows you to puff out the retained grinds.


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

I actually leave it on for show as I single dose my shots, all my beans are frozen and only a small portion is in a vacuum container under the table.

For the rest maybe a blackboard like piece of wood against the wall for spatters etc... would also look good !


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

@jimbojohn55 has some lovely wooden lids to go on top of the lens hood hoppers, they look really smart and would go well with your aesthetic.

It looks lovely.


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Have you got more information about them?

I now use the doser lid with a rubber band around it, but as you might see I like it tidy !


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've tagged you in the post.


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you, that looks really great.

But my first priority is a new portafilter holder.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Very cool, sure it will bring many visitors ha ha


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sweet looking set up


----------

